# What is your favorite blanks



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

After reading a thread on rods in the general fishing, I figured I would throw out this question to help me and others that are wanting to build their own rods. 
What is your favorite blanks for tails.....tops....and live bait. Maybe a little description on why if you feel... Thanks in advance for your input! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

MHX high mod med lite popping xtr fast. (great rod, its almost in between a med lite and med)

Batson rainshadow RX8 med popping(mod action) corky rod

MHX high mod med popping. redfish rod-wakebait, spoons, redfish magic, heavier tails

MHX or Rainshadow 822 "dropshot rod" 6'10 my favorite all around rod. I use it for flounder mostly.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

That MHX 822 looks like something I would really like! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

sotxks said:


> That MHX 822 looks like something I would really like! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have a Rx7(casting) and a MHX high mod(spinning). I like them both so much im thinking of selling the Rx7 and building another highmod or a rx8 with torzites because it is my go to rod.

I also bass fish, and trout fish with it. They have a soft tip, but when you lay into a fish and that big backbone kicks in, you can really stick a fish.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I build mainly for throwing artificials at Trout and Redfish so I like a blank rated in the 6-12 lbs class with medium power and fast action. I like the Phenix Blanks: K2 TX-683ML-C, TX-713ML-S / Bass Recon PHX-S723L-B, PHX-C683ML-B / M1 MX69ML-B, MX72ML-B. Batson: Rain Shadow RX7 IP842, IP902 for live bait IP843 & 844. North Fork and MHX also, Basically I am looking for a fairly small butt and light weight with a good stiffness in the first 2/3 from the butt to a soft thin tip. For bait I would go up in line class to say a 8-14 or 10-17 lbs. The length varies depending on the wind, conditions and bait types. :texasflag


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Try our new RainShadow Immortal Popping blank! I just built a 7'6" ML and I must say its one of the best we have had!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Batson-Brands said:


> Try our new RainShadow Immortal Popping blank! I just built a 7'6" ML and I must say its one of the best we have had!


I'll have to look at that one! 
Next time August comes up to visit yall to hunt or fish, I'm going to have to jump in his suitcase and make the trip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

